# Best Budget i7 Build?



## paulm (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey!

Would anyone be able to recommend me the best components for a budgeted i7 build?

I would like to stay under $900 (w/ tax + shipping) if possible, but the lower the better, for these parts:

i7 920
Mobo
DDR3 1600 Memory (6gb preferred, but I'll be fine with 3gb)
Decent PSU (preferably modular, but not necessary)

If you want to factor in a decent graphics card (Performing equal to or better than a 4870 1GB), that can be added to the budget, but staying under $1100 shipped w/ tax (7%) to Central New Jersey.

FYI: I have Amazon Prime (free shipping) and Newegg charges 7% tax.

If the above requests are unreasonable for good/decent quality components, please advise as to what kind of cost would be more reasonably associated with this kind of build...


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2009)

I could do that and you know it 

http://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-1000w-Ready-Certified-Supply/dp/B00154QAXQ/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1233963144&sr=8-1

1000W Modular for 229.99 and a 20 MIR

I can supply the ram and chip for: 350 shipped

That would be 579.99 leaving you with 320.01 to spend on a mobo.

x58 Foxconn Bloodrage

Which to me was $301 after shipping.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> I could do that and you know it
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-1000w-Ready-Certified-Supply/dp/B00154QAXQ/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1233963144&sr=8-1
> 
> ...




Take it; good deal right there for a i7 on the cheap.


----------



## ajkid93 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, that build did not include the i7. LOL, but still a good deal.


----------



## paulm (Feb 7, 2009)

ajkid93 said:


> Wow, that build did not include the i7. LOL, but still a good deal.



It did


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 7, 2009)

sounds like a rocking deal, or just biter hte bullet and get Binge's whole system, you can't go wrong!


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2009)

id jump on that deal ASAP if i were you especially since the Bloodrage is dissapearing from store shelves very quicly. Looks like its already been discontinued and whatever is left is all thats available. Its replacement the GTI is not going to be as fancy so i say go for it.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2009)

Since when could you combine the words "cheap" and "i7"?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 7, 2009)

the bloodrage is a very sweet mobo
+1



> Since when could you combine the words "cheap" and "i7"?



I would say they when building a good AMD or intel system now, the i7 is very competitive, but have to agree, it isn't cheap


----------



## paulm (Feb 7, 2009)

The Bloodrage is available for "pre-order" only at that store...

I feel stupid now, I thought it was yet to be released :shadedshu


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2009)

paulm said:


> I feel stupid now, I thought it was yet to be released :shadedshu




dont. i'm only making a guess about it based on the fact that newegg discontinued it and other stores are out of stock, i'm assuming its cancelled in favor of the lesser model but i dont know this for a fact.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2009)

with Intel supposedly making diff sockets for diff niches, 1366 is not budget at all, if you want budget you gotta step a few sockets down.


----------



## Binge (Feb 7, 2009)

It'd be easy to find a comparable board for >$300 don't worry about that.


----------



## paulm (Feb 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> It'd be easy to find a comparable board for >$300 don't worry about that.



True that...

Just liked the way it looked, and the reviews sounded good 



> with Intel supposedly making diff sockets for diff niches, 1366 is not budget at all, if you want budget you gotta step a few sockets down.



I don't imagine that the budget I'm using is too restrictive for the parts I need...

Even without limiting to a budget:

PSU - $200 (Corsair 1000W w/ 20%, rebate, free shipping, etc.)
Mobo - $300 (Only mobo I see currently out that costs more is the rampage II)
CPU - $300 (i7 920, everything else is just a waste)
DDR3 1600 - $200 (Some good 6gb kit, Corsair Dominator or G.Skill PI come to mind)

Total: $1000

The point is, I want to see where I can save money and get a cheaper build...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 7, 2009)

well if overclocking is not apart of your build, its that much easier then.


----------



## Dimi (Feb 13, 2009)

i7 920 = $289.99
ASUS P6T = $249.99
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB = $164.00
Antec TPQ-850 850W = $199.99
XFX GeForce 9800 GTX+ = $189.99

Makes a total of $1093.96 at newegg or $903.97 without the gfx card.


----------

